# Scads of Patterns



## ragdoll03 (Sep 17, 2011)

http://www.knittychick.com/free_knit_crochet_scarf_hat_patterns.htm


----------



## Knitress (Feb 14, 2012)

Thanks for the post, now none of us have an excuse for not having a scarf for winter.


----------



## butterscotch555 (Feb 7, 2012)

Scads was right, wow!! On favorites!


----------



## ragdoll03 (Sep 17, 2011)

I just went through all the hat patterns...yikes. Before that I went through 60 some pages at Planet Purl. Now I can't see, lol! Plant Purl has umpteen patterns


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Great site with so many categories. I'm afraid to look too closely... My list is already so long.....


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Great list! Thanks!


----------



## dragondrummer (Jun 5, 2011)

WOW!!! :shock: Scads of patterns is right. Bookmarked the site for future reference. Thank you for posting, Ragdoll!  :thumbup:


----------



## Limey287 (Nov 6, 2011)

Wow - what a fantastic site - thanks so much for sharing.


----------



## Rosette (Oct 7, 2011)

Thank you for this. I have bookmarked it.


----------



## czechmate (Jun 17, 2011)

thanks


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

many of the patterns are not there when you click on them so don't worry about overload


----------



## pet (Nov 24, 2011)

Thank you for the site. My favorites is getting so long it doesn't seem that I will ever get to the bottom.


----------



## Linda U (Jan 5, 2012)

thank you great sight I have been looking for scarf pattern.


----------



## laurie4 (Nov 3, 2011)

nice site thanks


----------



## Twinkies2 (Mar 27, 2011)

Thanks, Great site!


----------



## lannieb (Apr 28, 2011)

Wow! Lots of patterns


----------



## greymama (Feb 5, 2012)

Between this site and KPC, I've never seen so many patterns in one place-there must be thousands!! Why would anyone pay for patterns?


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

Thanks for great site.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

what is the other KPC site of free patterns? Thanks


----------



## laurie4 (Nov 3, 2011)

i was just gonna ask same question what is kpc site did i really miss a site why my elzimers must be kicking in


----------



## laurie4 (Nov 3, 2011)

we bye patterns because we must be pattern hoarders and when someone asks we have it lol that is for me most of the time


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

What a great site..Thanks for sharing..


----------



## duarteshelia (Jun 24, 2011)

thank you my favorite scarfs and hats.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Thanks for this. HAve bookmarked for sometime down the road (lol)


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Great site...thanks for sharing.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Thanks for the site


----------



## knitpicky1 (Nov 17, 2011)

ragdoll03 said:


> http://www.knittychick.com/free_knit_crochet_scarf_hat_patterns.htm


Oh my! I just spent an hour looking at patterns. This is a great resource. Thanks a bunch!


----------



## knitpick (Apr 21, 2011)

Thanks I lost this site about 2 yrs ago and am just finding it now. thank you


----------

